# Game 42: San Antonio Spurs @ Phoenix Suns



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 21st, 2005 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (32-9) * @ *Phoenix Suns(31-9)* 



Last Meeting - Box score: Spurs 115, Suns 94 




*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*
































































The 2nd meeting of the NBA's two best teams, this time in Phoenix, on national TV. Nash is expected to play, so the Suns should be at full strength minus one of their best reserves, Leandro Barbosa. I wouldn't think Phoenix would give Nash 35+ minutes on a bad back, so he might get around 30 minutes instead. Either way, he's got to defend Tony Parker, unless the Suns decide to play zone defense. Parker and Nash is once again the key matchup, because Nash is the big reason why the Suns have done so well, and Parker is a big reason why the Spurs have done so well. Parker flat-out punished Nash in the first meeting, scoring 29 points in only 30 minutes of play. Parker has lead the team in assists for the past 9 games, and hasn't gone below 5 assists in that stretch. The Spurs desperately need another big game out of him, and if he doesn't show up, the Spurs will leave Phoenix with their tails between their legs. I'm not sure what the status of Horry is for this game, but I think he's going to play. We need him. 




I'll say it again: Duncan needs to have a monster game. We simply can't win on the road if he's hurling up bricks from the perimeter and choking in the final minutes of the game. Amare and the rest of the Suns are going to be ready to play, so I hope that the Spurs at least match their intensity. I don't think we're going to win this game, for several reasons. One, Phoenix is going to be pumped to beat us. Nash will be back, this game is on national TV, and they want revenge from the last meeting. I still don't think Phoenix is a better team than us, but with the way we have played lately, especially on the road, we're not going to win playing how we played against Houston, Utah, and Sacramento.




Prediction: Suns 102, Spurs 97


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

no im sry ti think that it wuz not a fluke that spurs wooped suns last time i pridict it will happen again mybe by not as much but i feel they are the best team watch and yall will see i prideict 108 to 97 spurs win it big and yes tim duncan will have 25 pt and 12 reb


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns are pissed. Two words. Steve Nash. Hes back. Just in time to motivate his team to a huge victory over the best team. 

Suns-112
Spurs-103


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I completely agree with you Koko. Suns are definitely not the better team but they are due for a win.

BTW, might want to change January 2nd to January 20th.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I´m more worried with Duncan than with Nash. Parker had played better than Nash several times, and Nash isn´t 100%, so I think that Parker will have the advantage specially because Nash´s D sux.

By the way, Suns´ defense isn´t great so Duncan will have to explore this, and score at least 20 points, because Amaré and Marion will score a bunch of points. If Duncan plays bad again, I doubt that we´ll win, but if he has a good game (something like 20/12/3 and 3 blocks) the Spurs will win.

My prediction:

Spurs 100 
Suns 93


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Suns are pissed. Two words. Steve Nash. Hes back. Just in time to motivate his team to a huge victory over the best team.
> 
> Suns-112
> Spurs-103






Steve Nash is a good player, but he's not causing anyone in SA to lose any sleep. Luiz_Rodrigo said it best, I'm more worried with Duncan than Nash.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

nash is playing? it should be a good game then just 'cuz suns are itching for a win and to win against the spurs on their floor would be awesome for the suns... the spurs however i think will be wanting it real bad 'cuz of the stupid game they played last night and they gotta stay on top... i expect parker with another great game and about duncan he'll probably do well...


spurs 104
suns 96

parker's stats...
27 points
7 assist
4 rebounds

duncan's stats...
28 points
12 rebounds


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Spurs win again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Parker always dominates Nash.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Parker always dominates Nash.


For the exact reason why I question when people said that Phoenix would beat them in a seven game series.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Half way through, Spurs playing pretty slow. With out Rasho, I think we're doing fairly moderate, only down by one too. We could really win this game big, but only if the spurs pick up the pace.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Like I said. Spurs picked up the intensity, and duncan actually showed emotion! In exchange, we're on a 6-0 run...just too bad we were already down by 8...still it's better than nothing. Just hope we can keep it this way.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice, emphatic dunk by Manu. We have started to play with better intensity.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah...but it didn't last very long. Down by 12....they're not even trying out there! They aren't contesting the Sun's threes, they're just throwing the ball away! What f*** is wrong with them?!

And now Pop is blaming the net...did it ever occur to him that it mite be the team?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Maybe it was the net...the sun's run was rite after the net was put on there, and as soon as the quarter changes and we switch sides the spurs start dominating again. Only down by 8 with 7:30 left. That's 9 points of the lead in only 4:30. We still are very much in this...but to lose because of a net...that would be pathetic.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Overtime...even if we lose I am still very proud of the Spurs. Tim defense, Brent's threes, Gino's....well...game....This was the best quarter the Spurs have played this season. Win or lose, I'm still happy...but I'll be happier with a win


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ginobili's dunk was absolutely insane right there. Taking off from outside the protected area and slamming it down on Shawn Marion.  

This is a great late game run by the Spurs, Brent Barry nailing three straight three pointers. Damn, the end of this game has been great.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I've never been happier with my spurs  ...30 some odd points for Duncan...could this be the end of duncan's slump?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

One of the best games I've ever seen, plain and simple. It was a great game no matter what team you're rooting for. 





Boy, where to start, where to start.........MANU!!!!!!






Manu is a bad mutha ****er and I don't care what anybody says. What a freakin game. That's easily one of the best performances on the NBA so far this season. Duncan played with some balls tonight. He was fighting for post position, he was throwing down dunks, he was posting Amare's *** up.......great game out of him. I thought his defense could have been a little better on the pick-and-roll, but I'm not complaining. Barry was freakin awesome as well. That dude hit some huge *** shots. Beno played great. You can't even tell the guy is a rookie. Devin did a great job in there as well. Bowen and Parker absolutely played like **** tonight, no doubt about it. Parker was due for a bad game, but again, we win, so I'm not complaining. 




Manu's dunk was amazing. Simply amazing. Everything about the guy tonight was amazing. I love this guy. 







*MANU!!!!!!*


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow, that´s all I have to say... WOW!!!!!!

Manu is the man!!!!!!!!

The team was down by 17 in the 4th but the guys believed and played like there´s no tomorrow to beat the great team of the Suns.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu is a crazy player... out of nowhere he pulls out a 48 point performance, shooting the lights out and doing everything right. Jaw dropping performance by ma man Manu, really makes my day


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

Spurs were AMAZING!!! I was about to turn the tube off after the third, but I figured I'd watch a lil of the fourth. WOW! This is probably one of the most exciting games I've ever seen. Manu was just nuts, Duncan was definately showing some aggressiveness, Barry, I just love that guy, and UDRIH, he had some great plays on both offense and defense. WOW, what a game!!!!!!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

OHH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!! 

MANU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dang he was so awesome! i knew the spurs was going to win that game.. even if they were down by 17. 

what about BARRY! awesome 3's! i was screaming so much at the tv!

DUNCAN! udrih! brown! all stepped it up...

THE BEST GAME EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*pooped on parker....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

San Antonio Leaders:


Points: 



Manu Ginobili - 48!!!!!!!!
Tim Duncan - 30
Brent Barry - 16


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan -19
Malik Rose - 7
Manu Ginobili - 5
Devin Brown - 5


Assists:


Manu Ginobili - 6
Tony Parker - 5
Beno Udrih - 4
Devin Brown - 4





Just another note: Despite all of the excitement, Rasho went down with a sprained ankle and missed a large majority of the game. The X-Rays were negative, but I doubt he'll be playing on Sunday vs. Sacramento. Horry missed this game due to injury, but I think it's minor. We need him for Sacramento.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

wth............. omg.........wtf........i have no words to say wut happend but one.......... gi-no-bil-i wow i new this wuz a win lol and i no that it was going to be the game that tim duncan got 30 yep this was horrible effort by the spurs intill the 4 th qt then it was an incredible effort props to pop for his stadegy


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This should get Manu a couple....hundred....votes for the playoffs  I sure hope he makes it. It'll be so much more entertaining with him there


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Heopfully Manu won't have to depend on votes to get into the playoffs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Votes for the all-star game, right? Is that what you mean?




Sean Elliot said it best: If San Antonio has the best record in the league, two players from the Spurs need to go. With T-Mac, Kobe, Ray Allen, I still think Parker has a better shot than Manu.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, how about Beno though? I hated to see Parker ride pine for so long during the Spurs most impressive stretch of the season arguably, but he deserved to be there. Beno was flat out balling. On top of that, Parker is the guy who told the Spurs about Beno, and now the guy is taking the crucial minutes away from him? I don't know man. 

Props to Ginobili obviously, he is ****ing amazing. Beno and Barry deserve props too. It's good to see Barry hitting such big shots. A guy with that kind of stroke and overall game is dangerous with some confidence. 

Duncan had his best game in awhile. He always shuts down the middle on defense, and that makes him one of the best players in the league even on his worst nights, but tonight he was attacking the hoop and crashing the boards. That is encouraging, it makes me think that he is just coasting through the lighter games, and will show up for the big ones.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> Man, how about Beno though? I hated to see Parker ride pine for so long during the Spurs most impressive stretch of the season arguably, but he deserved to be there. Beno was flat out balling. On top of that, Parker is the guy who told the Spurs about Beno, and now the guy is taking the crucial minutes away from him? I don't know man.
> 
> Props to Ginobili obviously, he is ****ing amazing. Beno and Barry deserve props too. It's good to see Barry hitting such big shots. A guy with that kind of stroke and overall game is dangerous with some confidence.
> ...







Parker has had a reputation as a "Me first" type of player in the past, but hopefully he understands why he was on the bench. He played afraid, while the "rookie" Udrih played calm, cool, and like he's been in these type of games before. He's just so damn steady out there. He had a big steal in overtime that pretty much sealed the game, so he was a big contributor in that game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Mannn, oh mannn. What a comeback. I didn't think we had it in us, and I was just about ready to turn off the TV. Thank god I didn't. Manu was simply amazing on the offensive end. Duncan was great on both ends, and Udrih(Im glad he didnt get overlooked) also was an integral part of this comeback. Everyone on the floor contributed and that was what was so great about it. Udrih with his steals, Barry with his 3's, and TD and Manu with just about everything. This is a big big win for us, and I don't think I've been more proud of this team at any point in this year than I am now. They really showed tonight that they are the frontrunners for the Championship trophy and that no one should bet against them.


----------

